# hashi's, low tsh and high free t4?



## mamajess (May 2, 2013)

hello folks, I am having some trouble understanding my current thyroid issues. I have been diagnosed hashimoto's, and labs typically show me in normal tsh or high tsh ranges. However, since February I have been low-very low tsh levels. Most recent was 0.19. And Free T4 level was 1.65 (upper range at that lab was 1.5). I'm having lots of symptoms of low thyroid (constipation, exhaustion, cold intolerance, hair loss) with some hyper symptoms thrown in (anxiety attacks). I also have been feeling very sore in the neck/goiter area, as in sore to the touch, and very slight difficulty swallowing.

The only thing my endo is doing is reducing my levothyroxine from 150/137 alternating daily to 137 daily. Meanwhile, I'm wondering if there are other things I could be doing to help feel better?

With very low TSH levels, borderline high T4 levels, do you think I could be hypopituitary? Do I need to request my T3 levels be drawn as well? Could I be in deQuervain's thyroiditis, since am feeling so sensitive in the throat area?

any advice is truly appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had your antibodies tested and if so, which ones?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mamajess said:


> hello folks, I am having some trouble understanding my current thyroid issues. I have been diagnosed hashimoto's, and labs typically show me in normal tsh or high tsh ranges. However, since February I have been low-very low tsh levels. Most recent was 0.19. And Free T4 level was 1.65 (upper range at that lab was 1.5). I'm having lots of symptoms of low thyroid (constipation, exhaustion, cold intolerance, hair loss) with some hyper symptoms thrown in (anxiety attacks). I also have been feeling very sore in the neck/goiter area, as in sore to the touch, and very slight difficulty swallowing.
> 
> The only thing my endo is doing is reducing my levothyroxine from 150/137 alternating daily to 137 daily. Meanwhile, I'm wondering if there are other things I could be doing to help feel better?
> 
> ...




Given what you have told us, it may be a very smart move on your part to insist on an ultra-sound. There never should be pain. Have you had an ultra-sound?

What criteria was used to diagnose you w/Hashimoto's?


----------



## mamajess (May 2, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Have you had your antibodies tested and if so, which ones?


They tested tpo autoantibodies in April and my online chart just reads "Dec LT4" in the results? I tried to get that translated but the office has not responded yet.

I have had hashimotos diagnosis for at least the past five years. I have been hypo for almost 20 years withone other previous rebound into hyperthyroid territory. I have a goiter but do not know what other criteria brought on the diagnosis. Also a recent us done in February was good... according to Dr office.


----------

